# Do you have a poop eater too?!



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Annabelle has always eaten her poop from birth. In the past Bentley Beagle would NEVER touch poop but has started eating hers too, but he won't eat his own. Oh and Annabelle won't eat Bentley's. Maiya came along and was not a poop eater 7 months ago, but it seems as if Bentley and Annabelle have taught her to do it! Now here's the situation....

Annabelle eats her own poop and Maiya's.

Bentley eats Maiyas poop, but started eating Annabelle's first. I guess Maiya's tastes better since he prefers her doo.

Maiya eats her own poop and I *think* I've caught her eating Annabelles before. 

No one eats Bentley's.

This has gotten out of control!! I use to have 1 poop eater now I have 3!! Nothing works to put in their food, I have tried everything. I have to follow them out into the yard all the time to pick it up right after they go. Like why do I have a yard then! I might as well live in an apartment and someone else can do maintence and cut the lawn. Jeez! 

So how many poop eaters do you guys own, and worse, has another dog *trained* your others to do it.

Oh and other animal poop doesn't count like cat poop because we all know they like that!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Not her own or the cat's but *this is so nasty* when my kids were in diapers, Morgan alerted me they were poopey. Then she'd hover trying to sneak a piece or a quick lick off their little bums.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Isnt it gross? I tried pineapple in his food, putting red pepper in his poop, hot sauce, I gave up. I just yell now when I catch him, he stops. I will never understand this! From survey results tho, looks like Im not alone.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

It is super gross. Especially when they belch in your face and it smells like doo!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Out of my 5, 4 eat cat and dog poo. 1 only eats cats poo. I hate when Shilo comes in all happy and smiles and then low and behold there is poo in her back teeth. It so darn nasty!!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76Out of my 5, 4 eat cat and dog poo. 1 only eats cats poo. I hate when Shilo comes in all happy and smiles and then low and behold there is poo in her back teeth. It so darn nasty!!!


The mental picture of this made me laugh.


----------



## Ardatha (Aug 11, 2007)

I hate it when I know Shadow has been eating his own or the cat's, then wants to give me kissies... not happening in this home, buddy boy! I know where that tongue has been! Eeep!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

A few weeks ago Annabelle must have eaten a really big pile and when she came in she threw up on my carpet. I can handle A LOT of nasty things living with Maiya who regurges all the time, but thrown up poop has to be the grossest I've come across yet.









Oh, and our house is about 75% tile, but whenever there is vomit, regurg or pee they always manage to do it on that other 15%.


----------



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine not only eat dog poop, they get to eat horse poop too as I live on a horse farm. There is nothing worse than a horse poop burp, Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

mamagoose ... Ava did the same thing a couple of weeks ago too!! It was by far the nastiest thing I have ever smelled and cleaned up. And, of course she threw it up all over my NEW RUG! And, with the entire main level being hardwood floors it would have to be on my new rug!! I was like, Ava couldn't you have just turned to right an inch and throw up on the hardwood floor?! It was really, really bad, but was able to get it all up and it didn't even leave a spot. 

I just can't seem to break her of the poop eating. I tried lots of different methods and nothing works.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhg! Heidi is one. I got to watch her real closely. poocicles are a delicacy. I bring her in, clean all poo, and in the morning before she is left out for the day, I clean poo again. Then before she gives me a wet sloppy kiss, I do the sniff test anyway. 

This morning, I saw Jenna considering it and I made an awful sound and distrupted her thought. I thought SHE had out grown that. 

Could Canidae tast THAT good the second time around???


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase stopped eating poop when I started feeding raw at 4 mos. Guess that poop coming out hard as a stone and bone dry just didn't excite him.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

it was a few weeks ago when i noticed tyson paying some attention to his piles...he had one inccident where he licked it but i quickly corrected him. now i see him sniff it but not lick or eat it


----------



## chantell7 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep we have to do the sniff test with our Thor before we let him give kisses...we have tried so many things with him as well, pineapple, pumpkin, powders...he is also raw fed but nothing seems to work. We do try and keep on top of clearing our yard but somehow he always manages to find a spot we missed









Our Phoenix on the other hand has no interest so far in any poop. 

Chantell

Phoenix - 3 yr GSD
Thor - 2 yr LH GSD
Athena - 1 yr White Belly Caique


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa has sibo and until I figured out what was going on, she would poop and eat! Soo gross!

Once I got her sibo under control she now will only eat if I don't watch her or she is in the yard by herself and I have been lazy about cleaning up. She run from pile to pile sniffing and stands over them as if trying to guard them while I roam the yard picking them up!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Annabelle has SIBO too but it's in remission right now. I think that's how it started and has just continued.

Sometimes she goes outside and then when she comes in burps right in your face and it smells like [email protected]! Soooo gross.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah.... It's pretty nasty. Annie's always on poop patrol. She's getting better about leaving it alone these days. If I'm lucky enough to catch her and say 'Yuck', she'll spit the whole nugget back out again. I get the look- 'Sorry mom, I just can't help it!'









If I’m not paying attention it then its fair game and I still get poo breath every now and again. Glad to see I'm not the only one living with this nasty habit.


----------



## 1911 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know how true it is but I just noticed my 4 month pup doing this. I sent my wife to the Petsmart as I've heard that there was something you could add to the food to discourage them from this activity. The lady at the Petsmart told my wife that often times when they are eating poop it can be a sign of a lack of protein in their diet. She suggested we try some different food and supplement options first and see if it stops. Either way it is very irritating to see them eat a steaming pile like it is a rare treat.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I was in a locally owned animal supply store the other day and they had a trainer giving a free question and answer seminar. This was one of the questions. He said he did not know why it works, but if you feed the dog "fig newtons" often times this will eliminate the poop eating problem.

Any one else ever heard this?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseOh and other animal poop doesn't count like cat poop because we all know they like that!


Ha, ha.







That is so true, Sean used to love his gourmet treats until we bought the Booda litter box and he can't get at them anymore.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

When we got Jesse at 8 weeks he was a dog poop eater but we changed his food right away and he stopped eating dog poop but still goes for cat poop so we have blocked him from getting it.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Well, at least I'm not alone! Though, mine only do it in the winter! We (sort of laughingly) call them 'poopsicles' I have tried the pills they sell, and I swear, it makes them have nasty gas as well, and doesn't seem to really make them stop the eating. Sigh. Sometimes the pills seem to have an effect, but then i think they find an older pile and just go for it! (have 5 acres, so it's impossible to consider picking it up!) I just try to watch when I can, nighttime is impossible, and correct when I see it. Actually caught one trying to bring in a piece for later!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Gracie has always been a poop eater, but only her own poop. We tried the pills and the pineapple, but I cant' say that I saw that they helped. Mostly, it's been a matter of not letting her have the opportunity, which means picking it up right away. We did switch her to raw about a year ago, and I think this helped a bit. At least it's much easier to pick up! Now that she's two, the poop eating is occasional, in that she usually doesn't try to "steal" a snack during the day. At night, I've learned to keep her on the leash when she goes out to potty, otherwise, she knows I can't see what she's doing which gives her a perfect opportunity to snack. Yech! Note to self, must get some fig newtons!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Not interested in dog poop ... he freaks if he's close to it once it's out of his butt.

Rabbit & deer poop are delicasies to him.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

my dog use to eat it too when he was younger like 2-3 months old...ive notice its the food he eats that digested fast...most dog food thats made with grain will tend to have a dog to eat their poop...and what i do is pick up the poop asap when he's finish his business cause this summer he will burn my grass and im one of them freaks that has a nice grass and flowers that flowers throughout the seasons...so we have no choice to pickup right away...we got our dog end of nov/07 so it will be his first spring...


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, our little one -- there on the right side of my avatar is a poopereater. Afterwards, she tries to come in to get kisses. Yuk!


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 1911 Either way it is very irritating to see them eat a steaming pile like it is a rare treat.


Worse is fresh from the butt. I had one that would stand behind the other to get it before it hit the ground. I tried everything too (except fig newtons) and nothing consistently worked for all of them. I definitely do believe it can be a learned behavior because I foster dogs that catch on to the behavior after being here a while. Maybe its like a doggie addiction that they just can't stop once they start???? Anyone know of a Poop-Eaters Anonymous group?


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Christi Worse is fresh from the butt. I had one that would stand behind the other to get it before it hit the ground.


Yuck!!!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Annabelle will dig holes to China in the backyard within seconds even if I'm standing out there with her.

My husband says to use the old "poop in the hole" trick to keep her from digging. 

I'm like.."Whatever! That's like a game of hide and seek the treat to her!!"


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

And here was I thinking that my Angel Bonnie was the only one who liked her poop warm and prior to hitting the ground! We once left a video camera running to see what the dogs "got up to
" when we were gone. Caught Bonnie in the act and determined never to video them again!


----------



## Snarles (Apr 15, 2008)

My name is Harley and I eat poo.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have tried just about everything to get Ava to stop this nasty habit. Now, I will put some tabasco sauce on it, she walks right up to it smells it and doesn't mess with it anymore. I think she still does sometimes but it hasn't been nearly as bad as it was in the past.


----------

